# Soil test opinions



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking for some advice on my latest soil tests.

Addition info that's not showing:

Yield goal isn't mine, for some odd reason, they like to put in higher numbers . My actual goal would be 4 to 4.5 tons an acre (tonnage as dry matter, 4.7 to 5.3 tons at 15% moisture).


13A was planted in Aug 2013 - 20% grass now, hybrid alfalfa.
10A was planted in Aug 2014 - 10% grass now, hybrid alfalfa.
17A was planted in Aug 2010 - 50% grass now, vernal alfalfa.
Two years ago, all where limed at about 1,000# an acre, soil test similar to these, needed 700 - 900# of lime at that time.
I have applied 2# of boron for the last 3-4 years.
I have applied 50# of Ammonium Sulfate, the last 3 years (for the sulfur element, mainly).
I soil test around the same time each year.
The last 3 years, I have applied 320# of K, 80# MAP, 50# AS (gross amounts, not actual units, 4.3 -9 .2- 42.7, would be the breakdown or 19.3# of N, 41.6# Phos & 192# of K actually applied per acre).
I use the 8-10# of Phos and 40-50# of K removed per ton of DM and I'm 100% no-till since the late nineties, BTW.

This is first time I have seen the Mg request at 0 (and I haven't applied any) and no K needs (on two fields) with higher Phos requirements.

I actually have the soil test from 10 years ago on 17A. (2009 numbers first, 2019 second).

2009 2019

Ph 6.4 - 6.4

OM 1.9 - 3.1

P 71G - 73G

K 406V- 235H

Mg 131M - 211G

Ca 1133G - 1087G

CEC 6.1 - 6.1

K 14.4% - 8.3%

Mg 15.8% - 25.2%

Ca 69.8% - 66.5%

5 ton goal - recommended 996D lime, 72# Phos, & 16 Mg (2009) verses

6 ton goal - recommended 996 lime, 80# Phos. & 0 Mg (2019)

I thought I had a decent handle on this, with my K numbers drifting down (same field, 406 to 235, 14.4% to 8.3%), while my Phos numbers drifting up 71 to 73. But test shows I should be applying more Phos (almost double at 80# verses my present 41#) and no K on field 17A. Plus one field needs Calcitic Lime???? :huh: But...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. I'm confused on how these numbers happened.

I need some help for certain.

How (if) would you fertilizer next year?

Which was almost a $10K expense for me this year.

TIA

Larry

PS seems I didn't get the pdf attached, :angry:


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This one surprises me. :huh:

All the great advice I have receive from HT over the years and no thoughts by anyone (the knowledgeable gals & guys on HT) on if you would fertilize next year or not?

Larry


----------

